# Co2 regulator suggestions



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

What is everyone using for pressurized co2 regulators?

I've used Milwaukee before, but had issues with fine tuning the bubble count and always having to keep adjusting the needle valve.

What's a better regulator that people have used?

I'm contemplating the Green Leaf Aquariums regulator but find it a little pricey by the time I ship it here ($300+ CAD)

Has anyone used the JL Aquatics "TAPRITE" regulator?

Thanks in advanced guys/gals!


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

I use both Milwaukee and Taprite. Had no major problems with either of them. I've never experienced the drift over time others have reported with the Milwaukee, but maybe I'm just lucky. I did however blow out my first by not following the instructions when attaching a newly filled cylinder. That was an expensive, frustrating mistake. The Taprite I acquired used off of another member here and have only been using it for about 4 months. Works fine, other than the needle valve needs only the slightest tweak to change the bubble count, making it a bit more challenging to get the rate I am looking for. But then again it is on my nano shrimp tank which is running at a fairly low bubble rate. Overall were I to purchase another I would probably avoid the Milwaukee. Not because of any personal negative experiences but rather because of what others have reported.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Gardener said:


> I use both Milwaukee and Taprite. Had no major problems with either of them. I've never experienced the drift over time others have reported with the Milwaukee, but maybe I'm just lucky. I did however blow out my first by not following the instructions when attaching a newly filled cylinder. That was an expensive, frustrating mistake. The Taprite I acquired used off of another member here and have only been using it for about 4 months. Works fine, other than the needle valve needs only the slightest tweak to change the bubble count, making it a bit more challenging to get the rate I am looking for. But then again it is on my nano shrimp tank which is running at a fairly low bubble rate. Overall were I to purchase another I would probably avoid the Milwaukee. Not because of any personal negative experiences but rather because of what others have reported.


I ended up paying a little more and got the Taprite. I'm hoping it is alot better than my old Milwaukee I had. Thanks for that bit of info


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Doh, I only just saw your post.

I've only had experience with the milwaukee regulator (though I've owned 5 of these and they all performed similarly) and a custom 2 stage regulator. It all comes down to the quality of the parts. I never really had an issue with the Milwaukee, but it took a while to 'settle in' after each refill and it required some oversight - I would say at least once a week to make sure the bubble count is consistent. 
It is easier to keep the bubble count consistent if the pressure output is increased though. I suspect dirt or the water within the bubble counter gumming up the valve. I would encourage you to turn up the pressure to 30 psi, then use the needle valve to adjust the # of bubbles you want. Of course you'll want to keep an eye on the regulator over the next 48 hours to make sure the bubble count doesn't rise. 

Otherwise, for the price of the Green Leaf Aquariums regulator I would consider PM'ing Charlie1 to see if he has a 2 stage regulator + more quality parts you can purchase for a similar price - you'll find those are more reliable plus you avoid the problem of end of tank outgassing. That being said, even with my 2-stage setup I still have the pressure output set at 30 PSI.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I would avoid Milwaukee but thats me, not much diff. if you go for taprite... its more solid thats for sure. But try to find Simgo if you can. But if you go for taprite, JL sells them as a complete set.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

BCAquaria said:


> What is everyone using for pressurized co2 regulators?
> 
> I've used Milwaukee before, but had issues with fine tuning the bubble count and always having to keep adjusting the needle valve.
> 
> ...


The end cost may be more when you factor in duty, brokerage etc, if it`s shipped to your door.

What i`m about to say, is an unbiased personal opinion based on personal experience.
Milwaukee units for years have been to go to unit for the uninitiated hobbyist getting into CO 2 injection for planted tanks, they have been mixed reviews on this unit ,with some been happy and others disappointed, in my opinion the disappointed club( self included ) appears to out number the happy club.
The main culprits that leads to bad experiences are as follows - bad design of a non check valve bubble counter with a non metal base that attaches to the needle valve , result is the acrylic base gets brittle over time from the co2 exposure and develop hair line cracks, with no check valve the possibility of liquid backing up into the already wonky needle valve and solenoid is higher, leading to corrosion.
As mention the Needle valve is a notorious unstable valve, with many reports of drifting ,resulting in it`s setting leading to unreliable bubble count.
The Solenoid operating temperature due to the higher required wattage, leads to seal failure.
All that been said, I have experienced the best customer service from Milwaukee in my earlier days of pressurized co2 injection, I will add most of the similar entry level hobby grade units will display some of the same issues.

The GLA gro 1 builds are a step above the rest but at a premium, of course that premium is expected.
The units are nothing special, they are just industrial grade components assembled, the single stage regulators used are Taprite Beer regulators which are serviceable unlike our hobby grade regulators, the solenoid is a recoiled Fabco industrial solenoid that operates at a lower wattage resulting in much cooler working temperature, which should translate to longer life .The Needle valve is a Fabaco NV 55-18 industrial needle valve that has now been re tooled in a modular block( great idea).
What they offer can be similarly assembled with same or equal components at a cheaper cost for us here in Canada.
Regards


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

BCAquaria said:


> What is everyone using for pressurized co2 regulators?
> 
> I've used Milwaukee before, but had issues with fine tuning the bubble count and always having to keep adjusting the needle valve.
> 
> ...


ive been using the milwaukee from JL for years. the first time i used it, it was very unstable. i switched tanks and followed the instructions carefully. still the same. but i tried adjusting bubbles from the reg knob, and just really fine tune wit the needle. (left the needle almost open all the way while adjusting). and it seems to work better, meaning theres no more bubble fluctuations. also i wouldnt recommend milwaukee after knowing that some regulators take 3 turns of the needle valve to get 1 more bubble out.(meaning very easy and precise fine tuning) . my .2, save your livestock and buy a proper one. fluctuations in co2 can cause unstable environment and may even wipe an entire tank if you get lucky. so i got this now from alan le.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

I read alot about these Milwaukee regulators before finally going with one. Mine has been up 3 months without problems. The bubble rate is at 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds. The gauges are in the right zone and I haven't had to make any adjustments since day 2. I liked the dual gauge design. One of the gauges monitors the pressure inside the tank, so when the pressure drops, you will know that you need to get a replacement tank ready. The other gauge measures the pressure going out of the output valve. This helped me fine-tune the flow of the CO2 going into my tank.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

BCAquaria said:


> What is everyone using for pressurized co2 regulators?
> 
> I've used Milwaukee before, but had issues with fine tuning the bubble count and always having to keep adjusting the needle valve.
> 
> ...


I have JL's taprite I like it fine but was unimpressed that they sold me a two year old tank but I digress. The fine tuning needle that it originally came with had a flaw where the barb met the valve that couldn't be taped or doped, but i broke it anyway and when i bought a new one they had fixed the flaw. 

Sort of a round about way of saying it's fine lol.

There are quite a few others on the Canadian brewing sites and many of them don't charge for shipping if you meet a certain threshold.

gg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a SIMGO branded regulator. It is a beverage regulator. I used Milwaukee’s for years but find that a SIMGO is a step up. It is worth investing in check valves and a good needle valve. Fab I’d come to mind. There is a gentlemen who also builds regulators back East (his forum name slips my mind ATM).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

